# [SOLVED] Screen share with XP



## sludeking (Sep 24, 2007)

Hi there,

I have a macbook pro and my grandmother a LG XS110 (i think it is) with Win XP installed.

My grandmother is not so comfortable with technology and it's difficult for me to always be able to help her over the phone. So I've been trying to set up her computer and mine so I can share screens with her and help her that way.

I've tried loads of stuff but have not been able to sort anything out. I'm not sure what I'm doing wrong.

I've set her computer to allow remote access and also sent an invitation to myself.

I've tried using 'remote desktop connection' via OS X which has not been successful. I have also tried to connect via my Bootcamp partition (win 7) but no luck there either.

Can anyone help me?


----------



## CEM (Jan 5, 2011)

*Re: Screen share with XP*

Welcome to TSF ;

You can use remote access software from below here. Easy and free for remote acceass
TeamViewer Download


----------



## sludeking (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: Screen share with XP*

Cheers betranu. Worked like a charm. =D


----------



## CEM (Jan 5, 2011)

You are most welcome. Please keep us busy all the time.


----------

